# What's your Sci-Fi guilty pleasure?



## CriticalCarrot (Jun 14, 2020)

For me it's definitely Event Horizon, it's a mediocre sci-fi/horror film but every time I watch it I find myself having a great time.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 14, 2020)

*Spaced Invaders* its about a group of really dumb aliens who, upon hearing Orson wells war of thwworld broadcasts rush to earth to help come to the aid of the Martians . Thye arrive on Halloween . This. bad funny which is very entertaining .

Under books. *Battlefield Earth   *By L Ron Hubbard.  It's like reading one of those great  old fashioned  Golden age  science fiction stories.   It's fun to read .


----------



## Vince W (Jun 14, 2020)

I have a few film guilty pleasures. *Starship Troopers* is nothing like the book, but it's fun enough. *Soldier* is not one of Kurt Russell's best films but I enjoy it now and again.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 14, 2020)

I have a few guilty Science Fiction pleasures. Could it be indicative of a low intellect?  

I actually quite liked Stallone's Judge Dredd. For sure it could've been better and Stallone should not have removed his helmet, but the film was entertaining enough and I still find it enjoyable. Mega-City 1 looked amazing.

I seem to be one of the few people that still likes James Cameron's Avatar.

Soldier, Event Horizon and Starship Troopers are all good fun. The Chronicles of Riddick, Flash Gordon, Millennium, Lockdown and Fortress to be included in that list.

I actually like the Star Wars Prequel Trilogy.

I liked Costner's The Postman. (Still yet to see Waterworld)

I really liked Will Smith's I Am Legend.

I also enjoyed Zack Snyder's DC movies and like their darker tone.

There will be many others, but I need to think.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 20, 2021)

*Ghosts of Mars* by John Carpenter - a movie that's so trashy and has such an absurd premise (martian colonists zombiefied by ghosts of unearthed aliens that try to conquer the planet) it comes out as loads of fun with the right mindset.

Other than that - *Andromeda* TV series (especially the Randian-Nietzschean superhumans that are so edgy they actually evolved spikes).


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 20, 2021)

*Creature* 1985   A a very good  Alien  knock off staring Klaus Kinski  .


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jun 20, 2021)

Waterworld. Panned by lots of people, but a good interesting and fun story with a subtle level of humour.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 20, 2021)

paranoid marvin said:


> Waterworld. Panned by lots of people, but a good interesting and fun story with a subtle level of humour.



Its reputation has actually  gotten better with time . It's a decent science fiction action adventure film .


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 20, 2021)

DrStrangelove said:


> *Ghosts of Mars* by John Carpenter - a movie that's so trashy and has such an absurd premise (martian colonists zombiefied by ghosts of unearthed aliens that try to conquer the planet) it comes out as loads of fun with the right mindset.
> 
> Other than that - *Andromeda* TV series (especially the Randian-Nietzschean superhumans that are so edgy they actually evolved spikes).



*Ghosts of Mars* live seen several time, Its very entertaining stuff.

*Andromeda.  *yes , thought the Nietzscheans  were cool.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 20, 2021)

Ghosts of Mars is still on my to watch list, but i have seen it on many underrated movie lists. 

I watched Andromeda relatively recently. Enjoyable enough, but pretty substandard and i won't watch it again. It kind of got interesting in the middle, but the last series was a really odd addition and i'm not too sure how it all fitted together.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 20, 2021)

Vince W said:


> I have a few film guilty pleasures. *Starship Troopers* is nothing like the book, but it's fun enough. *Soldier* is not one of Kurt Russell's best films but I enjoy it now and again.




As a film , Id give *Soldier*  B +  Kirk Russel is perfect as the stone faced Super soldier and this film is fun and gritty science fiction action film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 20, 2021)

Rodders said:


> Ghosts of Mars is still on my to watch list, but i have seen it on many underrated movie lists.
> 
> I watched Andromeda relatively recently. Enjoyable enough, but pretty substandard and i won't watch it again. It kind of got interesting in the middle, but the last series was a really odd addition and i'm not too sure how it all fitted together.



The problem with *Andromeda i*s they changed premise of the show to it detriment.  Hunts quest was  reestablish and reunite the commonwealth , that should have happened over five season and not been end at  two .Had they stayed with The original  premise timeline  , the show  would be up there with* Babylon 5 *and *Battlestar Galactica.     *


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 20, 2021)

Okay , *Space 1999 . *This  show tons of flaws and holes ,especially its premise, but when saw int as kin in 1975, I saw noe of this  and thought thought it was spectacular. Visually , it still hold up pretty well and I own it on dvd.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jun 20, 2021)

A mid-80s film called *Solo* about a human cyborg super-soldier that begins to questions the ethics of what it is being asked to do.
I haven't seen it in 30+ years but I remember it fondly. It would probably come up short if I saw it again.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 20, 2021)

CupofJoe said:


> A mid-80s film called *Solo* about a human cyborg super-soldier that begins to questions the ethics of what it is being asked to do.
> I haven't seen it in 30+ years but I remember it fondly. It would probably come up short if I saw it again.



ive see it , it was decent science fiction action film but got panned by the cricks.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jun 20, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> Okay , *Space 1999 . *This  show tons of flaws and holes ,especially its premise, but when saw int as kin in 1975, I saw noe of this  and thought thought it was spectacular. Visually , it still hold up pretty well and I own it on dvd.




Similar with Logans Run for me. Both good series, but spoilt (for me) from rewatches as they were cancelled part way through. There was apparently a fan-made conclusion for Space 1999.


----------



## Montero (Jun 20, 2021)

I'm another person who likes Avatar - and I'm not guilty about it in the least.


----------



## Saiyali (Jun 20, 2021)

Awww, Blakes' Seven for sure. I always want it to be better than it is, so that in my mind it's an epic piece of classic TV sci-fi, rather than cheaply-made with dodgy 1970's politics...

But some of the characters are dark and compulsive, many performances are excellent (especially given the set and costuming errr 'limitations') and the whole thing is dystopian as hell and terribly bleak. "Not exactly" a happy ending, which is rare in any TV show.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 20, 2021)

paranoid marvin said:


> Similar with Logans Run for me. Both good series, but spoilt (for me) from rewatches as they were cancelled part way through. There was apparently a fan-made conclusion for Space 1999.



I liked Logan's Runs  the series but would chose different actor for two of  the thee leads .   Simon McCorkindale would have been my choice to play Logan 5 and Angela Cartwright  would have been my choice to play Jessica 6.  I would have kept Donald Moffat as the Android Rem.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Jun 20, 2021)

Most of my SF TV/movie watching is guilty pleasure because so few Science Fiction films are actually any good (or even Science Fiction)  but the one I'm MOST* ashamed* of enjoying is_ Jason of Star Command _which is so incredibly, cacking awful on so many different levels it transcends time and space and any attempt at critical analysis.

Movies? _Starcrash_ most of the guilt here is because I think the best thing about it is Caroline Monro's sweaty tits - I kind of feel guilty about watching a movie purely because the lead has nice knockers and knows how to point them at the camera.

Reading:  The Perry Rhodan books.

Comics:  Alan Class reprints of all those  those 'Twist in the Tale'  stories (Oh MY GOD! It was EARTH ALL ALONG!)  that Stan Lee churned out by the thousand back in Marvel's early days in titles like_ Tales to Astonish_.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 20, 2021)

JunkMonkey said:


> Most of my SF TV/movie watching is guilty pleasure because so few Science Fiction films are actually any good (or even Science Fiction)  but the one I'm MOST* ashamed* of enjoying is_ Jason of Star Command _which is so incredibly, cacking awful on so many different levels it transcends time and space and any attempt at critical analysis.
> 
> Movies? _Starcrash_ most of the guilt here is because I think the best thing about it is Caroline Monro's sweaty tits - I kind of feel guilty about watching a movie purely because the lead has nice knockers and knows how to point them at the camera.
> 
> ...



I have Jason of Star Command on dvd and it's a motive joy to watch ! 

Yes,  Caroline Monro is the best special effect in Starcrash .


----------



## Rodders (Jun 21, 2021)

I found Cleopatra 2525 to be fun, although it has to be said that i only watched it once.

Futureman, (well, the first series anyway) was also a lot of fun, but i have only watched the first series. I should go back and watch the others.

I also have a penchant for the "Ship of the Week" style Science Fiction series and kind of miss that era of telly. Of course, story telling is much better now, but because of the expense of that style of SF, we don't get much SF that falls into that category anymore.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Jun 21, 2021)

Rodders said:


> I found Cleopatra 2525 to be fun, although it has to be said that i only watched it once.



My daughter - who may well share my (as yet unrequited) lust for Gina Tores once remarked. "Dad, you're not watching this show are you?  You're just looking at it!"


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 21, 2021)

Serials from the 1930s and 40s. I have a collection on DVD that includes all three Flash Gordon series, Crash Corrigan’s Undersea Kingdom, Gene Autrey & The Phantom Empire, Buck Rogers, Batman, King Of The Rocketmen and many more. They are all my sci-fi guilty pleasures


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 21, 2021)

*Moontrap *with Walter Koenig and Bruce Campbell . On the moon there are machines that want ouse humans as spare parts and an ancient aline base of. ancient humans who found them and all but one died. This is terrify and fun B film and , the type of movie they should still be making !


----------



## pogopossum (Jun 21, 2021)

Rodders said:


> I have a few guilty Science Fiction pleasures. Could it be indicative of a low intellect?
> 
> 1. I actually quite liked Stallone's Judge Dredd. For sure it could've been better and Stallone should not have removed his helmet, but the film was entertaining enough and I still find it enjoyable. Mega-City 1 looked amazing.
> 2. I seem to be one of the few people that still likes James Cameron's Avatar.
> ...


That's quite a list. I actually agree with Nos. 2, 4, & 5 & Event Horizon & Riddick from #3.. Haven't seen some of the others. 

But I am not the one to talk. If I want something short before going to bed I watch episodes of Angel


----------



## Saiyali (Jun 21, 2021)

Rodders said:


> ... Starship Troopers ...


to be fair, that film is pretty biting satire.

Another guilty pleasure .. I really enjoyed the Orville 
... and my 8-yr-old thinks it's better than Star Trek


----------



## JunkMonkey (Jun 22, 2021)

Saiyali said:


> Another guilty pleasure .. I really enjoyed the Orville
> ... and my 8-yr-old thinks it's better than Star Trek



My 12 year old thinks _Andromeda_ is better than_ Star Trek..._

...he's right of course.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 22, 2021)

JunkMonkey said:


> My 12 year old thinks _Andromeda_ is better than_ Star Trek..._
> 
> ...he's right of course.



The man who created Star Trek also created Andromeda.


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 22, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> The man who created Star Trek also created Andromeda.



Yes and no. Andromeda was, supposedly, based on scripts that Roddenberry could never produce for television before his death, but Robert Hewitt Wolfe's departure showed how much the show had been invented from scratch. While Roddenberry's ideas were the basis, in some form or another, in the end it was it's own beast.


----------



## reiver33 (Jun 22, 2021)

Earth's Final Hours...


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 22, 2021)

DrStrangelove said:


> Yes and no. Andromeda was, supposedly, based on scripts that Roddenberry could never produce for television before his death, but Robert Hewitt Wolfe's departure showed how much the show had been invented from scratch. While Roddenberry's ideas were the basis, in some form or another, in the end it was it's own beast.



Im not surprised to learn this.   I could be mis -remembering this , but the original title of this  was supposed be Phoenix Rising?  And the name Dylan Hunt was likely borrowed from Roddenberry produced  telefilm pilot   *Genesis II, *whose main character was named Dylan Hunt. After Star Trek, Roddenberry had a difficult time getting things produced  beyond the pilot stage.  The successful star film franchise and the convention circuit  revived his fortunes somewhat enabling him to get* Star Trek The Next Generation* going.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Jun 22, 2021)

*Space Truckers*, (1996) with Dennis Hopper.  It's a terrible film, flawed in plot, acting and horribly cliched.

But I think it's fun.

The biggest flaw, in my opinion, is that Deep Purple's _Space Truckin'_ is not the theme song.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jun 22, 2021)

Saiyali said:


> to be fair, that film is pretty biting satire.
> 
> Another guilty pleasure .. I really enjoyed the Orville
> ... and my 8-yr-old thinks it's better than Star Trek




Yes Starship Troopers is (for me) much more about the social commentary than about the onscreen action. Paul Verhoven is a brilliant director and he did to ST what he did to Robocop by creating a alternative future backdrop.


As for Blakes 7 , I wouldn't call it a guilt pleasure, it's a stone cold classic of scifi action/adventure.


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Jun 22, 2021)

*Flash* *Gordon *and *Barbarella* for the sheer joyful and unadulterated camp. *Battle beyond the stars *for Nel and John Saxon and George Peppard hamming it up.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jun 23, 2021)

Mon0Zer0 said:


> *Flash* *Gordon *and *Barbarella* for the sheer joyful and unadulterated camp. *Battle beyond the stars *for Nel and John Saxon and George Peppard hamming it up.




I seen Sam Jones twice at shows (once on his own, once with BB) and he really seems to be a genuinely nice bloke.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Jun 23, 2021)

I second Barbarella. Also, I think Plan 9 From Outer Space has got to be one of, if not the, worst guilty pleasure(s) around. Also, The Little Shop of Horrors (1960). But none of that musical nonsense.


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Jun 23, 2021)

paranoid marvin said:


> I seen Sam Jones twice at shows (once on his own, once with BB) and he really seems to be a genuinely nice bloke.



was that at Cardiff Film and Comic con?


----------



## Saiyali (Jun 23, 2021)

paranoid marvin said:


> Yes Starship Troopers is (for me) much more about the social commentary than about the onscreen action. Paul Verhoven is a brilliant director and he did to ST what he did to Robocop by creating a alternative future backdrop.


I agree, PH has made some excellent films. ST is pure dark comedy from start to finish.


paranoid marvin said:


> As for Blakes 7 , I wouldn't call it a guilt pleasure, it's a stone cold classic of scifi action/adventure.


True, yes, but so badly made. It's shocking - even worse than Doctor Who. But the writing was fantastic, that's what I mean, I want it to be better than it was.

Woah, hold on--

Paul Verhoeven should direct Season 1 of a reboot of Blakes Seven


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Jun 24, 2021)

Saiyali said:


> Paul Verhoeven should direct Season 1 of a reboot of Blakes Seven



I'd watch that in an instant! 

B7media had the rights to Blake's Seven and were trying to organise a reboot with Sky TV about 10 years ago. From memory, they had a script for a teen orientated animated movie as well as a more adult orientated anime featuring the voice cast from the audiodramas. Ben Aaronovitch was the writer - I have the scripts somewhere. I don't think they were renewed when the license came up with Terry Nation's estate.


----------



## Saiyali (Jun 24, 2021)

I understood that Paul Darrow owned the rights (?) and had been quite demanding about reprising Avon, that this had been one of the main obstacles to doing anything more with it. If so then now he's gone, I suspect it's only a matter of time before something appears somewhere with the name Blakes' Seven.

I'm sure PD was right to be demanding, and I'm sure New-B7 will be quite bad when it finally gets made


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Jun 24, 2021)

Saiyali said:


> I understood that Paul Darrow owned the rights (?) and had been quite demanding about reprising Avon, that this had been one of the main obstacles to doing anything more with it. If so then now he's gone, I suspect it's only a matter of time before something appears somewhere with the name Blakes' Seven.
> 
> I'm sure PD was right to be demanding, and I'm sure New-B7 will be quite bad when it finally gets made



I don't think I ever read the scripts so I couldn't possibly comment! 

This was 11 years ago that I saw the package. I think B7 lost the rights in 2017 ish? I can't see any B7 audiodramas with Andrew Mark Sewell's production credits on after 2015. I know they have the rights to Dan Dare now, though.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jun 24, 2021)

Mon0Zer0 said:


> was that at Cardiff Film and Comic con?




Sam alone was at a Liverpool comic con , Sam and Brian Blessed at something similar in Manchester. Very entertaining.


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Jun 24, 2021)

paranoid marvin said:


> Sam alone was at a Liverpool comic con , Sam and Brian Blessed at something similar in Manchester. Very entertaining.



I was at Cardiff when Brian and Sam were there. You could hear BB's voice from the other side of the arena! Yes, very entertaining.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 25, 2021)

This thread has inspired me to return to my guilty pleasure of serials. Not Sci-Fi this time around. I’m currently watching one called The Master Key. It’s about a group of Nazi spies trying to destroy the economy of the USA. It’s a real snapshot of wartime America. It has the national anthem at the start and then followed by a Daffy Duck cartoon (where he slams Hitler on the head with a large mallet). Then we’re up and running in the serial. I can see the Flash Gordon DVDs on the shelf and they’re calling. They’re saying ‘me next, me next!’


----------



## urrutiap (Jun 26, 2021)

My personal favorite "guilty pleasure" sci fi action/horror movies that other people cant stand or whatever

The Postman
Contact
Waterworld
Flash Gordon
Ice Pirates
Space Raiders
Metalstorm
Krull
Killer Klowns from Outer Space
House II
C.H.U.D.
C.H.U.D 2 Bud the CHUD
Space Truckers. saw it once or twice on HBO back then in the mid late 1990s


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 26, 2021)

Foxbat said:


> This thread has inspired me to return to my guilty pleasure of serials. Not Sci-Fi this time around. I’m currently watching one called The Master Key. It’s about a group of Nazi spies trying to destroy the economy of the USA. It’s a real snapshot of wartime America. It has the national anthem at the start and then followed by a Daffy Duck cartoon (where he slams Hitler on the head with a large mallet). Then we’re up and running in the serial. I can see the Flash Gordon DVDs on the shelf and they’re calling. They’re saying ‘me next, me next!’



Have seen the 1941 *Captain Marvel* tv serial ? it's superb.

Tv series you might find of interest *Cliffhangers *1979 . It was tv series done by Kenneth Johnson who gave us The Hulk tv series and the V.   It ran for a season It set up like the old fashioned movie series . There were 3 stories to each one episodes
*1.Stop Sussan Williams
2. Dracula 
3. The Secret Empir*e  which an up date of the Gene Aytry phantom empire serial 
The one season it ran  did compete the storylines, I think its available   on dvd

Also  *The Adventures of Captain Zoom  *1995 .  It's  a tv  science fiction movie about a stuck up ,  tv actor who stars in a Flash Gordon like tv show suddenly gets transported  to the Planet Pangeia where he has actually become a real hero. It's comedy but it also a got it serious moments too.  I think you would get a kick out of it.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 26, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> Have seen the 1941 *Captain Marvel* tv serial ? it's superb


I have this one in my collection
Never heard of Cliffhangers. Sounds interesting.
Also never seen Captain Zoom. 
They are ones I will look out for

Here’s where I get some of my stuff. They are dedicated to keeping serials available and release them on DVD and Blu-Ray as they become available in the Public Domain.









						The Serial Squadron Cinema Cliffhanger Archive
					

Movie serials from THE PERILS OF PAULINE in 1914 to COMMANDO CODY in the 1950s




					www.serialsquadron.com


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 26, 2021)

Foxbat said:


> I have this one in my collection
> Never heard of Cliffhangers. Sounds interesting.
> Also never seen Captain Zoom.
> They are ones I will look out for
> ...



A cool site  Thanks  . ive never of the Dr Satan serial  .

I wish the movie industry would start doing movie serials again. It would be one more reason to start going to the cinema again.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jun 26, 2021)

Blake's 7 would be a brilliant show to bring back, and it's pretty amazing that it hasn't happened yet. When you think of all the storylines today, a tale about a bunch of renegade freedom fighters banding together to attempt to overthrow a totalitarian regime is simple but brilliant. The fact that they are an eclectic bunch, and not necessarily to be trusted just adds to the pot.

It would need to be as bleak as the original series, and it would have to have the right actors for the job, but it has the potential to be brilliant, far moreso than other reimagined  series like Lost in Space.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 26, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> A cool site Thanks . ive never of the Dr Satan serial .


When I bought my copy, it had been opened and inspected by customs (it was resealed with a customs sticker). I always wondered what the customs folk thought when they saw the title.

On a similar subject (but off-topic),  I’ve only ever had one movie refused entry to the UK by customs. It was a region 1 copy of the Exorcist. The reason I bought it from America was because it was banned at the time in the UK. I finally got a UK copy when they lifted the ban.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jun 26, 2021)

I just can't get on with Event Horizon. It annoys me because it has the premise to be a brilliant film on a par with Aliens, and it starts off really promisingly. But it descends too quickly into a silly shock-horror movie. It could have been a really great film, but it wasn't.

The love Kevin Costner films and Waterworld is brilliant. The Postman could have also been really great, but there's just too much sentimental flag waving in there for me. If it had taken itself a bit more seriously it would have been a brilliant movie; it certainly had the budget. Perhaps if I was American rather than British I may have felt differently about it.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Jun 26, 2021)

_Blake's 7_ was groundbreaking, but, once the ground has been broken, it is farmed by others...

Any reboot of _Blake's 7_ would, these days, be compared with things like  _Farscape_ and _ Firefly _  - not seen as an original idea.  Both those shows have ragbag crews that don't always trust each others motives- there may well be others that mine the same theme but those are the ones that came to mind.

I loved _Blake's 7_when it was first broadcast but it was of it's time.  Let it lie.  Not everything needs rebooting.

(And I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks _Event Horizon_ is rubbish.)


----------



## Rodders (Jun 26, 2021)

I actually thought that Alien 3 was a decent movie and don't think that it deserves a lot of the criticism it received. A few tweaks to the story and it could've been a classic.

I prefer the cinema version of Blade Runner to the Directors cut.

I also appear to be one of the few people that enjoyed David Lynch's Dune. It's not without it's faults, but there is a lot to shoehorn into a small time frame and I think Lynch did well. It's showing at the Prince Charles Cinema in a couple of weeks, s I might go and see it on the big screen.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jun 26, 2021)

Rodders said:


> I actually thought that Alien 3 was a decent movie and don't think that it deserves a lot of the criticism it received. A few tweaks to the story and it could've been a classic.
> 
> I prefer the cinema version of Blade Runner to the Directors cut.
> 
> I also appear to be one of the few people that enjoyed David Lynch's Dune. It's not without it's faults, but there is a lot to shoehorn into a small time frame and I think Lynch did well. It's showing at the Prince Charles Cinema in a couple of weeks, s I might go and see it on the big screen.



When I first watched Alien3 I thought I must  have dozed off part way through, as there were big gaps in the story that just didn't make sense. Then when I rewatched, I realised that I hadn't lost concentration, the story was basically broken.

Years later I watched the director's cut on Blu-Ray and t was like watching a different movie. Suddenly it all made sense , and it was a decent movie similar to the original; a bunch of ordinary people with no weapons.

How the original movie was allowed to be released in such a butchered format is baffling, but whilst the DC isn't as good as Alien or Aliens, at least it's a whole movie and on a par with Resurrection.

Dune is also a pretty decent attempt at converting a large, (fairly) complex book into a film. It was a good attempt.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 26, 2021)

I recognise the failings of both Event Horizon and Alien 3 but I do have soft spots for both. They had the potential to be great but didn’t quite make it. Despite being a fan of Jean Pierre Jeunet, I think Alien Resurrection is far worse than Alien 3.

P.S. Lynch’s Dune is a far better experience on the big screen than on even the biggest of modern TVs. It‘s flawed but it has its moments.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Jun 26, 2021)

I have quite a soft spot for Lynch's _Dune_.  Last year I watched it, and the TV edit he got his name taken off, back to back.   The TV edit is AWFUL!


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Jun 26, 2021)

paranoid marvin said:


> When I first watched Alien3 I thought I must  have dozed off part way through, as there were big gaps in the story that just didn't make sense. Then when I rewatched, I realised that I hadn't lost concentration, the story was basically broken.
> 
> Years later I watched the director's cut on Blu-Ray and t was like watching a different movie. Suddenly it all made sense , and it was a decent movie similar to the original; a bunch of ordinary people with no weapons.



Have you seen / read one of the original treatments for Alien 3 by Vincent Ward? It's a bit bonkers, but also massively intriguing - a bunch of priests living on a medieval wooden satellite with Hieronymous Bosch type creatures. 

There's a graphic novel here.

Kind of reminds me of Alexei Yuryevich's *Hard to be a God*, which is another blend of sci-fi and medieval settings.






It's a beautiful film, but the way its shot and the visceral filth of it reminds me oddly of Monty Python.


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Jun 26, 2021)

JunkMonkey said:


> I have quite a soft spot for Lynch's _Dune_.  Last year I watched it, and the TV edit he got his name taken off, back to back.   The TV edit is AWFUL!



The movie is nowhere near as bad as people make out and I've always enjoyed it, warts and all. The production design is top notch, and I much prefer the syd meadesque designs to the stuff I've seen in the new movie's trailer - the new one looks a bit generic.

The Spice Diver fan edit on youtube improves it a little too, imho:


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 26, 2021)

Mon0Zer0 said:


> The movie is nowhere near as bad as people make out and I've always enjoyed it, warts and all. The production design is top notch, and I much prefer the syd meadesque designs to the stuff I've seen in the new movie's trailer - the new one looks a bit generic.
> 
> The Spice Diver fan edit on youtube improves it a little too, imho:



The 1984 film  was a valiant  attempt . I think had been able to d it as  part one and two , the end result would have been better .


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 8, 2021)

*Quark*  a 1978 comedy science fiction series staring Richard Benjamin . It only lasted 8 episodes.Iwish the network had given this a chance.


----------



## Vince W (Aug 8, 2021)

*Starlost*. Objectively I know it's bad, but I enjoyed it as a kid and I have a very soft spot for it. I would love to have it on dvd.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Aug 8, 2021)

Vince W said:


> *Starlost*. Objectively I know it's bad, but I enjoyed it as a kid and I have a very soft spot for it. I would love to have it on dvd.



The Starlost is wonderful!  and full of such great dialogue too:

Space Bimbo:
You've never tasted food like this before...

Devon:
I've never seen statues that change before or people
who appear and disappear before my eyes before either​

Just try saying that out loud - Kier Dullea is a hell an actor...  a few moment later:


Space Bimbo:
Is the Ark in any immediate danger?

Devon:
It could be, we just don't know when!​


----------



## AllanR (Aug 8, 2021)

I based my first D+D campaign off that show


JunkMonkey said:


> The Starlost is wonderful!


----------

